# Ringnecks with eggs-New Bedford MA



## FurFinandFeather (Jul 18, 2012)

White ringnecks are currently sitting 4 eggs. It is too soon to candle them, they were laid last night. I would like to find someone local who can take them, with or without the eggs. They have been kept indoors, and are hand tame. The birds are young, and healthy. 
I rescued these birds from a bad situation months ago when I still lived in NY. I moved up here to MA, and brought them with me, in hopes of finding them a good home. Please message me if you can help!

UPDATE:
The eggs were not fertile, and have been removed. Would really like to get these birds into a good home, maybe with more doves. Please contact me.


----------

